# Java Fern



## vjl110 (Feb 25, 2004)

Hi, just got 3 Java Fern plants for 30 gal african cichlid tank.
never had success with plants, but want to give it another try.

I tied plant anchors and buried them in gravel. bad idea? 
do these plants even need to be buried since movement of fish 
keep loosen them.

just need some helpful hints, thx


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Bad idea, the rhizome cannot be buried in substrate. Bind the plant to a rock with thread and the roots will eventually take hold on their own.


----------



## vjl110 (Feb 25, 2004)

Thx for your reply,

I just read something on this site. Here is what I did.

I wrapped some fishing line around a rock, but couldn't tie the line around the plant without
damaging it. So I looped the plant anchors under the thread and tied the anchors around the base of the plants. the plant roots are now resting on top of the gravel.

Is this OK? Or will the anchors damage the roots?

thx


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Maybe you could post a pic? What will the roots attach to? Java fern roots do well attached to rock or driftwood. Cichlids do like to dig!


----------



## Jonesboy75 (May 11, 2007)

When I had Java Fern I tied them to driftwood, rocks, and everything else with sewing thread. Eventually the roots will adhere and the thread will come loose or simply dissolve.


----------



## hydrophyte (Dec 16, 2009)

Super glue is also handy for attaching Java fern wood to stones or driftwood. It eventually loosens its bond underwater, but in the meantime the fern rhizomes will probably start to grow and stick to the substrate.


----------



## robertw (Aug 6, 2009)

DJRansome said:


> Bad idea, the rhizome cannot be buried in substrate. Bind the plant to a rock with thread and the roots will eventually take hold on their own.


What happens if you bury the roots in a substrate like sand?


----------



## SupeDM (Jan 26, 2009)

With Java fern the rhizome needs to be above the substrate or it will rot, which will kill the plant. It is pretty easy to tie them to rocks or driftwood and once secured the roots will eventually hold them in place.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The rhizome rots if buried.


----------

